# Burglar bites Police Dog...and then sues



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.azcentral.com/community/...ix-police-dog-bite-lawsuit.html#ixzz1JceLGnFj


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0mtxXEGE8


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0mtxXEGE8


LOL...

my personal favorite "Don't ride with a mad woman" ROTFL


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

too funny, loved it.

BTW the vet that treats the Glendale police dogs should be arrested - he does so many unscrupulous things to his other clients - like holding their pets for ransom (which is illegal and unethical) but not widely known by individuals - I would love to see his ass being held by one of the dogs he works on!


----------

